# HDR218 update



## Goose311 (Jan 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find an upgrade image for a Phillips Series I Tivo (HDR218K01)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/


----------

